
Harvard Does Not Discriminate Against Asian-Americans in Admissions, Judge Rules - claudeganon
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/01/us/harvard-admissions-lawsuit.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21129654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21129654),
except the ones that are about this specific article and headline.

------
privateSFacct
Wow - I thought evidence was super clear that Harvard DID discriminate. If
what Harvard was doing was not discrimination than a whole world opens up for
this type of "non-discrimination" against minorities, Asians and others.

How in the world are other much more nebulous and tenuous cases being won and
this one is not?

Crazy world.

~~~
tick_tock_tick
The judge said they did it for "the right reasons" not that they didn't do
it....

~~~
privateSFacct
This is a direct quote from the headline:

"Harvard Admissions Process Does Not Discriminate Against Asian-Americans,
Judge Rules"

I'm not sure what "the right reasons" are - my understanding was
discrimination was prohibited based on race and ethnicity.

~~~
tick_tock_tick
If you read the rest of the article it says while they did aggressively
discriminate the judge ruled that as ok since they did it to create a more
diverse campus.

------
tick_tock_tick
I love how the title and the first sentence of the article are completely at
odds. The judge said that it was ok that Harvard discriminated not that they
didn't do it.

~~~
gruez
Yeah, the WSJ article's headline seems more accurate

"Judge Determines Harvard's Race-Conscious Admissions Policy Is Constitutional
(wsj.com)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21129654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21129654)

~~~
AdrianB1
Also was the bus seating 50 years ago, as judges confirmed at that time :(

------
koolba
> A federal judge on Tuesday rejected claims that Harvard had discriminated
> against Asian-Americans in admissions, saying that the university had a
> right to choose a diverse class.

There's a big difference between "does not" and "is allowed to".

EDIT: I was a bit curious so I took a look at the author of this article and
her NYT bio says she graduated from Harvard:
[https://www.nytimes.com/by/anemona-
hartocollis](https://www.nytimes.com/by/anemona-hartocollis). Now it's
generally editors, not the writers, that come up with the final title. But
still that's one hell of a conflict of interest.

------
jimbob45
"In her decision, Judge Burroughs gave an eloquent defense of the benefits of
diversity, and said that while the time might come when it would be possible
to look beyond race in college admissions, that time was not yet here."

This article seems pretty biased. Also it seems like the ruling will be
appealed.

~~~
quotemstr
Value-judgement words like "eloquent" do not belong in a straight news
article. Journalists used to know that.

------
lukaa
Judge Burroughs was appointed by Barack Obama. She finished Middlebury
College. It is known to be very left:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/03/middleb...](https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/03/middlebury-
free-speech-violence/518667/). So let's not pretend this is about law or
constitution. It's just politics and nothing more.

~~~
therobot24
your assumptions show more evidence of bias than there is of this judge being
biased

------
eruci
Judge sided with the case against meritocracy.

------
40acres
Unfortunately this is bigger than Harvard and the Asian American students are
'collateral damage'. Fundamentally, the legacy of slavery and Jim Crow
permeates every facet of American life, education especially. You can't fix
hundreds of years worth of discrimination without tipping the scales in a way
that seems discriminatory to others, seems like the Judge in this case
understands that.

~~~
AdrianB1
You cannot fix history, no matter what you do, so there is nothing to
understand. One cannot fix history by punishing people living in our times, it
is not their crime to punish.

~~~
NeoBasilisk
It's not a punishment to not get into Harvard. Most people don't get into
Harvard.

~~~
AdrianB1
That is a fine example of a straw man.

------
mimikatz
Who change this to a dishonest headline?

